# Open-mindedness vs Fanboyism



## adithyagenius (May 26, 2007)

Please repeat after me 
1) I am an intelligent person striving to be perfect/genius and not a retard striving to be fanboy/hindhole
2) People have unique requirements, learning curve, time to spend learning and customising, money etc for their software.
3) The software that I use is not the best for every individual in the universe.
4) If I want to suggest my software/product in a RELEVANT thread I will do so backed with logical reasons and explanations along with advantages AND disadvantages (if possible). I will not imply (directly or indirectly) that they are disguisting piece of animal/human excrement kichdi if they reject my suggestions.
5) Forcing my software choice upon people with ridiculous bandwagonism and fanboying is immature.This is only going to make people hate my software and make me look ridiculous. This might also force people to avoid conversing with me.
6) Every fanboy has the mental strength to becomes an open-minded practical user.

I browse digit forum for technology news and some good discussions on software ( I could contribute little due to my noobism) . Recently the trend has changed here with lots of threads being instigated by fanboyism which give negligible information ( The most significant information I got was how pathetic the fanboys are ) with same arguements / fanboy wars. These threads come disguised as useful technology news or tutorials but have little use (The only use was that I could send those links for entertaining my friends). They also bury the real informative threads. Of course a few posts boasting about your software might introduce new software and products to noobs like me but, fanboyism has crossed a line here.

I request all sane digit forumers ( I hope I am not alone) to work together to prevent this forum from going to dogs/fanboys. I have noticed that fanboyism increases when a fanboy is challenged. So, I request forum members to ignore all fanboy posts and threads or read them (if needed) without replying, however insulting it might be to your software choice.This should cool them down from a fanboy to an open-minded fan. If this succeeds I will know Gandhigiri works.

Sorry, for any bad language or spellings. I apologise if I hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> I will not imply (directly or indirectly) that they are disguisting piece of animal/human excrement kichdi if they reject my suggestions.


lol, hilarious, but seriously i agree with you 100%. honestly i must say that all of us are at some time or the other fanboyish, or have the urge to be fanboyish


----------



## led_shankar (May 26, 2007)

Wow. Agree with you 100%. You're a carbon copy of me  Even I am a n00b 

and your signature is very apropriate, btw


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 26, 2007)

Couldnt have said it better


----------



## led_shankar (May 29, 2007)

This thread proved to be useless... seeing as none of the involved parties seemed to bother with it.


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, well, I doubt anyone expected them to (seriously) bother  Even though I havent been around much, I have noticed the trend. Great way to point it out though XD


----------



## mediator (May 29, 2007)

Agreed! Same points are repeated in those debates, one fanboy posts them 1000 times and the other flames him and ignores his posts. WTH, why even bother! 
The best is in OS1 Vs OS2.
Fanboy A: My OS is better coz it has this software, this eyecandy, and blablabla!
Fanboy B: Lolz, the software on my OS works better than urs. The softwares on ur OS are "copied" from mine!
Fanboy C: Why r other OS users always posting news about the flaws and monopoly of my beloved company....Mummy?  Now I'll show them <revenge> ...Listen other OS users, u need to have "common sense" when working on my beloved OS!!

Result? => Repeatitions, FUD, show of ignorance and no useful posts!!


----------



## faraaz (May 29, 2007)

OMG no!!! HOW DARE YOU!! FANBOYS UNITE!!! 

/end sarcasm...

I dunno why this is in Fight Club...I mean ,its not like anyone is going to disagree with you man...


----------



## mediator (May 29, 2007)

^Hehe...point!


----------



## led_shankar (May 30, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I dunno why this is in Fight Club...I mean ,its not like anyone is going to disagree with you man...



Maybe he expected 'certain' members to represent the pro-fanboyism contingent


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

sure fanboyism keeps some ppl going...>


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

Well...that's just plain dumb. I mean, I know there's plenty of fanboys on these forums...but they're not going to come out and fight for the right to be fanboys...but bring up a Mac vs. Windows vs. Linux debate and THEN see what you can do..


----------



## iMav (Aug 17, 2007)

i didnt know such a thread existed ... hmm ... coming back to the topic ...

fanboyism and loyalty to a certain brand is good and healthy for the makers of the brand but proving another brand as inferior wont do any good as ur own 'brand' has its flaws .... doosron pe pathar phekon ge toh woh bhi phenke ge ... and members will read this post and say i do the same thing ... but almost all u dont know that i didnt do this till lately when members started showing something in a bad light and also making comments that 'imply' people using it are inferior ... this is where i draw the line and feel that its time that the other person is brought down back to earth


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

@imav, 
by signature directed you here.  Its workin.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2007)

fanboyism suck.. It are the source of all stupid discussions on this forum..


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> fanboyism suck.. It are the source of all stupid discussions on this forum..


 exactly sir. !!!
But this discussions r also important sometimes which let us know what sort of thinking people around hav, & we also gain mor & more knowledge. That is also a source of knowledge, u c.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 17, 2007)

We can write against Fanboyism, all we want.Hate it ,curse it.
  But how helpful really is it when you spread like a gel,right away when you see your,Apple of eye being smashed and hooted.
   Its about holding the guns when you are hit lowest.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 17, 2007)

dnt have much to write ............... the 1st post said it all ...................


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations adithyagenius, Your post has been printed in this months digit


----------



## chesss (Sep 3, 2007)

^thats strange considering the mods sleep over the issue in the forums


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

its hard to be a mod man u have to manage each and every thread
i think fanboyism is good because then the companys earn huge moneys from fanboys^_^


----------

